# Nvidia: SLi für AMD



## GoldenMic (28. April 2011)

*Nvidia: SLi für AMD*

You Asked for It, You Got It: SLI for AMD « NVIDIA

Im Blog von Nvidia machte Tom Petersen darauf aufmerksam das es in Zukunft Mainboards von AMD geben wird auf denen man SLI betreiben kann.
Im Blog Eintrag geht Tom Petersen darauf ein das man SLI bisher nur für Intel CPU's lizensiert hat, da diese bisher eher die Gamer angesprochen hätten. Da aber von Usern immer wieder SLI für AMD gefordert wurde, sei man nun darauf eingegangen und war der Meinung das die Zeit grade optimal wäre um dies anzubieten. 
SLI wird es laut dem Blog zuerst für die Chipsätze 990FX,990X und 970 geben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*

Klingt interessant, gerade im Hinblick auf Bulldozer, der ja mit diesen Chipsätzen laufen wird und dann hat man ja doch einen Grund, eben die neuen AMD Chipsätze zu nehmen anstatt die alten.


----------



## Freestyler808 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*

edit: zu langsam xD 

ASUS, Gigabyte, ASRock, und MSI sind dabei


----------



## GoldenMic (28. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klingt interessant, gerade im Hinblick auf Bulldozer, der ja mit diesen Chipsätzen laufen wird und dann hat man ja doch einen Grund, eben die neuen AMD Chipsätze zu nehmen anstatt die alten.


 
Was natürlich aufgrund der Kosten sowieso nicht die Masse ansprechen wird. Wer Geld für 2 Mittel oder Hochklassige GPU's, ein ausreichend starkes Netzteil, sowie einer Rechenstarken CPU hat wird sicherlich nichtam Board sparen. Ist zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## Star_KillA (28. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Was natürlich aufgrund der Kosten sowieso nicht die Masse ansprechen wird. Wer Geld für 2 Mittel oder Hochklassige GPU's, ein ausreichend starkes Netzteil, sowie einer Rechenstarken CPU hat wird sicherlich nichtam Board sparen. Ist zumindest meine Meinung.


 Jap , lieber ein P/L gutes AMD System als so ein Intel Ding ( habe selber Intel ).
Auch wenn ich glaube das man nicht unbedingt Intel ( teuer )  mit SLI / CF ( 2 Grafikkarten also auch teuer ) asoziieren kann.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Jap , lieber ein P/L gutes AMD System als so ein Intel Ding ( habe selber Intel ).
> Auch wenn ich glaube das man nicht unbedingt Intel ( teuer )  mit SLI / CF ( 2 Grafikkarten also auch teuer ) asoziieren kann.


 
Du hast meinen Beitrag nicht ganz verstanden glaube ich. Es ging um die Boards und das aufrüsten von AM3 auf Am3+.


----------



## 0Martin21 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*

das wäre doch mal wieder en grund mehr auf AMD zu gehen, statt wie bisher Intel zunehmen, hoffen wir mal das der BD auch ein kracher wird.


----------



## Star_KillA (28. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Beitrag nicht ganz verstanden glaube ich. Es ging um die Boards und das aufrüsten von AM3 auf Am3+.


 Achso ^^
Ich dachte allgemein Intel und AMD.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*

War also kein Aprilscherz, wie manche vermutet hatten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Was natürlich aufgrund der Kosten sowieso nicht die Masse ansprechen wird. Wer Geld für 2 Mittel oder Hochklassige GPU's, ein ausreichend starkes Netzteil, sowie einer Rechenstarken CPU hat wird sicherlich nichtam Board sparen. Ist zumindest meine Meinung.


 
Nvidia lässt sich ja auch von AMD die Lizenz bezahlen, das schlägt sich natürlich komplett auf den Preis durch, daher ist davon auszugehen, dass ein 990FX Brett teurer ist als ein 890FX Brett.
Der Vorteil ist aber, dass man eine bessere Anbindung hat als z.B. beim 1155, wo die CPU ja immer mit 16 Lanes angebunden ist, egal ob SLI fähig oder NF200 Chip oder sonst was.


----------



## der_flamur (28. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*

Damit ist meine AMD-Nvidia-SLI-Combo bei Bulldozer endlich gesichert 

Der Gewinn für beide Firmen wird zwar gering bleiben, aber dass sie sich wohl geeinigt haben und auch den Wunsch das Gamerkunden umgesetzt haben, das ist doch schön zu sehen.


----------



## Hanomag (28. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*

Das Board kanns schon lange http://www.asus.de/product.aspx?P_ID=1g8o5Sh3csqM5M8u&templete=2  

http://www.msi-computer.de/index.ph...ncat_no=1&cat2_no=&cat3_no=&prod_no=1885#menu


----------



## GoldenMic (28. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*

@FM100:
Ich denke mal für Nvidia gibt es hier die größten Gewinne zu holen. SLI jetzt auf allen Plattformen. Für AMD ist das eher ein Bekenntnis in Richtung der User. Sie mussten nun Lizenzen kaufen und Crossfire wird wohl auch nicht mehr so viel verkauft wie zu Zeiten vor SLI für AMD. Gründe liegen ja auf der Hand.
Insofern muss man AMD den Schritt hoch anrechnen. An Nvidia lags bestimmt nicht.


----------



## GTA 3 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*

Hoffe dies gilt auch für den 890FX Chipsatz, man braucht ja nur die Lizenz dafür.


----------



## DarkMo (28. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*

najo, solange man als nicht sli-nutzer auch boards ohne das zeuch kaufen kann und ned die für einen persönlich dann sinnlose lizens mitblechen muss, isses ja voll ok. wär nur blöd, wenn man generell für die lizens zahlen müsst, obwohl man nen "billig" board kauft (eins mit 16/8 lanes zum bsp - cf fähig waren die ja auch, nur halt ned unbedingt sooo geeignet).


----------



## Watchy (28. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*

Was ich mich frage, warumm haben sie es erst wieder abgeschafft?
Ich hatte damals bei meinem Athlon (ca 4-5 Jahre her..gg) ein SLI-Gespann, waren glaub ich zwei TI4200...
Naja mal sehen was noch so kommt.

MFG Watchy


----------



## GoldenMic (28. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*

Vllt weil AMD der Meinung war das sie jetzt, wo sie selbst Grafikkarten vertreiben, so mehr Marktmacht im Grafiksegement gewinnen können?


----------



## hfb (29. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> @FM100:
> ... Für AMD ist das eher ein Bekenntnis in Richtung der User. Sie mussten nun Lizenzen kaufen und Crossfire wird wohl auch nicht mehr so viel verkauft wie zu Zeiten vor SLI für AMD. Gründe liegen ja auf der Hand.
> Insofern muss man AMD den Schritt hoch anrechnen. An Nvidia lags bestimmt nicht.


 


GoldenMic schrieb:


> Vllt weil AMD der Meinung war das sie jetzt, wo sie selbst Grafikkarten vertreiben, so mehr Marktmacht im Grafiksegement gewinnen können?


 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nvidia lässt sich ja auch von AMD die Lizenz bezahlen


 
Die Entscheidung trifft nicht AMD, und AMD zahlt auch nichts.

NVidia entscheidet, die Lizenz anzubieten, und die Boardhersteller entscheiden, die Lizenz zu kaufen oder auch nicht.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*

Die Chipsätze bringt aber AMD raus. Was die Boardpartner damit machen ist denen ihre Sache. Aber SLI wird ja in die Chipsätze integriert. Und da geht es AMD was an. Du hast also Unrecht afaik.


----------



## XE85 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



hfb schrieb:


> NVidia entscheidet, die Lizenz anzubieten, und die Boardhersteller entscheiden, die Lizenz zu kaufen oder auch nicht.



Das bezweifle ich stark das die Entscheidung auschließlich bei den Boardherstellern liegt, denn dann würde es wohl längst SLI auf Platinen mit AMD Chipsatz geben. Da hat AMD schon ein kräftiges Wort mitzureden.

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



hfb schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung trifft nicht AMD, und AMD zahlt auch nichts.
> 
> NVidia entscheidet, die Lizenz anzubieten, und die Boardhersteller entscheiden, die Lizenz zu kaufen oder auch nicht.


 


XE85 schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich stark das die Entscheidung auschließlich bei den Boardherstellern liegt, denn dann würde es wohl längst SLI auf Platinen mit AMD Chipsatz geben. Da hat AMD schon ein kräftiges Wort mitzureden.
> 
> mfg



Das denke ich auch. Wenn es so "einfach" wäre, dann hätten Firmen wie Asus schon längst aktuelle AMD Mainboards wie das Crosshair mit SLI im Angebot. Ich denke zunächst mal mussten sich AMD und Nvidia einigen, SLI in die kommenden AMD Chipsätze zu integrieren.


----------



## Blackstacker (29. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*

ein weiterer grund die aktuellen Boards nicht zu kaufen da diese funktionen erst auf den neuen Chipsätzen möglich sind


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



XE85 schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich stark das die Entscheidung auschließlich bei den Boardherstellern liegt, denn dann würde es wohl längst SLI auf Platinen mit AMD Chipsatz geben. Da hat AMD schon ein kräftiges Wort mitzureden.
> 
> mfg


 
Eben, sind ja immerhin AMD Chipsätze und da einfach so SLI reinzubauen, hatte bisher kein Mainboardhersteller gemacht, hatte also seinen Grund, wieso nicht.


----------



## hfb (29. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die Chipsätze bringt aber AMD raus. Was die Boardpartner damit machen ist denen ihre Sache. Aber SLI wird ja in die Chipsätze integriert. Und da geht es AMD was an. Du hast also Unrecht afaik.


 
Eben nicht. SLI wird eben nicht in den Chipsatz integriert. Kann der Chipsatz PCI-E, kann er auch SLI.
Es ist also keine Entscheidung AMDs, SLI jetzt einzubauen, denn es gibt nichts einzubauen.
Es liegt nur bei NVidia, Lizenzen anzubieten oder eben nicht.  
AMD könnte es höchstens verbieten, aber AMD kann es nicht ermöglichen oder verunmöglichen.



XE85 schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich stark das die Entscheidung auschließlich bei den Boardherstellern liegt, denn dann würde es wohl längst SLI auf Platinen mit AMD Chipsatz geben. Da hat AMD schon ein kräftiges Wort mitzureden.
> mfg


 
Falsch.
Siehe oben: Die Entscheidung, ob die Boardpartner SLI einkaufen können, liegt bei NVidia.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch. Wenn es so "einfach" wäre, dann hätten Firmen wie Asus schon längst aktuelle AMD Mainboards wie das Crosshair mit SLI im Angebot. Ich denke zunächst mal mussten sich AMD und Nvidia einigen, SLI in die kommenden AMD Chipsätze zu integrieren.


 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eben, sind ja immerhin AMD Chipsätze und da einfach so SLI reinzubauen, hatte bisher kein Mainboardhersteller gemacht, hatte also seinen Grund, wieso nicht.


 
 Also Leute, ich hab doch schon in meinem ersten Post geschrieben, dass NVidia entscheidet, ob es Lizenzen
gibt oder nicht. Das Wollen oder Können der Boardhersteller hat erstmal keine Bedeutung.
NVidia muss es erlauben. Deshalb gab es bis jetzt keine SLI-fähigen AMD-Chips.
Richtiger: Die Chips waren schon immer SLI-fähig, aber SLI war nicht erlaubt.

Und nochmal, für SLI muss in die Chipsätze rein gar nichts reingebaut werden.

Z.B. das Striker Extreme mit NVidia-Chipsatz. Gibt ein Bios dafür, dass tatsächlich Crossfire ermöglicht.
Mit Sicherheit keine Eigenschaft, die NVidia in seine Chipsätze verbaut hätte, wenn es denn etwas zu verbauen
gäbe.


----------



## klefreak (30. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*

Project xDevs:

hier noch als Ergänzung zu HFB's Posting...

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



hfb schrieb:


> Und nochmal, für SLI muss in die Chipsätze rein gar nichts reingebaut werden.



Doch. Die SLI Verifikation, die dem Graka-Treiber anzeigt, dass er es mit einem SLI lizensierten Chipsatz zu tun hat. Ohne Verifikation kein SLI, außer mit Hacks natürlich, weswegen Boardhersteller, selbst wenn sie es gewollt hätten und Nvidia grünes Licht gegeben hätte, kein SLI auf AMDs 8xx Chipsätzen realisieren konnten, weil die Chipsätze diese Funktion zur Verifikation nicht integriert haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*

... und deswegen kommt SLI mit den 9xx Chipsatz und ist nicht einfach so abwärts kompatibel.
Nvidia müsste halt die Treiber ändern und die Abfrage einfach weg lassen.


----------



## Verminaard (30. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ... und deswegen kommt SLI mit den 9xx Chipsatz und ist nicht einfach so abwärts kompatibel.
> Nvidia müsste halt die Treiber ändern und die Abfrage einfach weg lassen.


 
Und da werden die Boardhersteller und AMD maechtig was dagegen haben.
Die wollen ja Boards mit neuen Chipsaetzen verkaufen.

Soviel dazu das AMD Zeugs einfach zu allem Sockel usw kompatibel ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Und da werden die Boardhersteller und AMD maechtig was dagegen haben.
> Die wollen ja Boards mit neuen Chipsaetzen verkaufen.


 
Klar, der 9xx ist nur ein umgelabelter 8xx Chipsatz, nur eben mit der SLI Funktion und das wird einige zum 9xx Chipsatz führen und beim FX hast du eben der Vorteil 2x 16 Lanes nativ und nicht den Murks vom 1155. Einige SLI Fans werden dann zu AMD gehen, die jetzt noch ein Sockel 775 System haben.


----------



## hfb (30. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Doch. Die SLI Verifikation, die dem Graka-Treiber anzeigt, dass er es mit einem SLI lizensierten Chipsatz zu tun hat. Ohne Verifikation kein SLI, außer mit Hacks natürlich, weswegen Boardhersteller, selbst wenn sie es gewollt hätten und Nvidia grünes Licht gegeben hätte, kein SLI auf AMDs 8xx Chipsätzen realisieren konnten, weil die Chipsätze diese Funktion zur Verifikation nicht integriert haben.


 
Nö. Woher hast du denn die Information?
Hardwaremässig wird da gar nichts gemacht.
Der NVidia-Treiber fragt das Bios ab und/oder vielleicht noch den Chipsatz nach seinem Namen.  
Deine Version würde bedeuten, dass es 2 verschiedene Versionen jedes Chipsatzes geben müsste, da ja nicht jeder
Boardhersteller bei jedem Board die SLI-Lizenz auch wirklich kauft und anbietet.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> und beim FX hast du eben der Vorteil 2x 16 Lanes nativ und nicht den Murks vom 1155.


 
Das ist richtig, deshalb kommt für mich der 1156 oder 1155 auch nicht in Frage.


----------



## RediMischa (30. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*

maximal 10% leistungsverlust durch 2x 8 lanes...puller dir nicht ins hemd
da wird hier und da 10% mehr übertaktet und gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*

Es geht nicht um 2x8 Lanes, es geht darum, dass die CPU beim 1155 nur mit 16 Lanes angebunden ist, da bringt also ein NF200 Chip gar nichts, außer die Latenzen zu erhöhen.
Es ist eine Murks Technik, die Intel den Leuten verkauft und *das* kritisiert man.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



hfb schrieb:


> Nö. Woher hast du denn die Information?
> Hardwaremässig wird da gar nichts gemacht.
> Der NVidia-Treiber fragt das Bios ab und/oder vielleicht noch den Chipsatz nach seinem Namen.
> Deine Version würde bedeuten, dass es 2 verschiedene Versionen jedes Chipsatzes geben müsste, da ja nicht jeder
> Boardhersteller bei jedem Board die SLI-Lizenz auch wirklich kauft und anbietet.



Die Informationen stammen aus dem Link den klefreak gepostet hat.
Und warum sollte es zwei verschiedene Versionen geben? Entweder man schaltet eine Funktion frei, oder nicht...
Meine Version bedeutet beispielsweise, dass auf einem X58 Chipsatz SLI integriert ist, aber nicht zwangsläufig freigeschaltet ist. Deine Version bedeutet, dass SLI unabhängig vom Chipsatz funktioniert, was nicht der Fall ist, weil es niemals SLI auf den AMD 8xx geben wird, da diese Chipsätze die SLI Verifikation NICHT integriert haben (Hacks ausgeschlossen). Bei Intel Chipsätzen ist es entweder oder. ENTWEDER man bezahlt als Board-Hersteller die SLI Lizenz-Gebühr, und kann SLI anbieten bzw. freischalten, ODER man lizensiert es nicht und kann es nicht anbieten, obwohl es in den Chipsatz integriert ist. So oder so, die Intel Chipsätze unterstützen SLI bzw. haben die Verifikation integriert, die AMD 8xx nicht, und deswegen wird es niemals  offizielle SLI Unterstützung auf den AMD 8xx Chipsätzen geben, da sie die SLI Verifikation nicht integriert haben!



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um 2x8 Lanes, es geht darum, dass die CPU beim 1155 nur mit 16 Lanes angebunden ist, da bringt also ein NF200 Chip gar nichts, außer die Latenzen zu erhöhen.
> Es ist eine Murks Technik, die Intel den Leuten verkauft und *das* kritisiert man.



Genau. Das was Intel bzw. die Boardhersteller bei den 1155 Boards als x16 x16 anbieten ist Augenwischerei. Natürlich ist der Leistungsgewinn eher gering bei nativem x16 x16, aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache.


----------



## hfb (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die Informationen stammen aus dem Link den klefreak gepostet hat.


 
Und wo aus dem Artikel stammt die Information? Ich lese da nur raus, dass der Treiber den Chipsatz nach seinem Namen fragt.

Ich kann mich auch dunkel erinnern, dass NVidia die SLI-Fähigkeit des X58 bekanntgegeben hat, nachdem dieser fertig war.
Nach deiner Theorie hätte Intel danach noch die Hardwareunterstützung einbauen müssen. 
Ach ja, damals wie heute hat NVidia die SLI-Fähigkeit bekanntgegeben, und nicht Intel oder AMD. Spricht auch dafür, dass
der Chipsatzhersteller nichts damit zu tun hat. Wäre es eine Errungenschaft der Chipsatzhersteller, würden diese sich damit brüsten.

Ich bleibe dabei, es gibt keine Sli-Verifikation im Chipsatz selbst, das wird ausschliesslich im Bios geregelt. 

Und dein Argument "kein SLI auf 8xx Boards ohne Hack" ist ja direkt sinnfrei. Es gibt keine offizielle SLI-Unterstützung,
weil NVidia das nicht will. Würde NVidia das im Treiber freischalten, ginge es. Und selbst wenn es deine ominöse hartverdrahtete Verifikation tatsächlich geben würde, bräuchte NVidia die Abfrage für diese Boards nur abzuschalten.
Aber NVidia will halt nicht.



RediMischa schrieb:


> maximal 10% leistungsverlust durch 2x 8 lanes...puller dir nicht ins hemd
> da wird hier und da 10% mehr übertaktet und gut


 
Ich weiss nicht wie deine Hemden aussehen aber ich puller mir für gewöhnlich in die Hose, nicht ins Hemd.

Erstens nerven mich die 10% Leistungsverlust durchaus, zweitens übertakte ich für Mehrleistung und nicht um
Designschwächen auszugleichen, und drittens geht es auch noch um andere Dinge als Grafikkarten.
Heutzutage sind ja fast alle Peripheriechips über PCI-E angebunden. Zu wenig Lanes limitieren hier auch gewaltig.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um 2x8 Lanes, es geht darum, dass die CPU beim 1155 nur mit 16 Lanes angebunden ist, da bringt also ein NF200 Chip gar nichts, außer die Latenzen zu erhöhen.
> Es ist eine Murks Technik, die Intel den Leuten verkauft und *das* kritisiert man.


 
Der NF200 bringt je nach Szenario schon was, aber echte 32 Lanes werden es dadurch auch nicht, da hast du recht.
Murks Technik ist schon unfair, denn die Boards werden ja auch als Mainstream-Boards angeboten,
nicht als High-End. Nur wollen das angesichts des Preises der vernünftigen Lösung halt viele nicht hören und
blenden aus, dass die 1155 oder 1156 Boards arg kastriert sind. Dadurch sind ja die ganzen sinnfreien Overkill-1155/1156 Boards entstanden, die mehr PCI-E Steckplätze haben als überhaupt Lanes da sind.
Kritisieren kann man hier weniger die Technik, eher die Preisgestaltung Intels, die Hig-End Boards für viele
unerschwinglich macht und Billigboards so teuer, dass sie suggerieren, vollwertig zu sein.


----------



## XE85 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Genau. Das was Intel bzw. die Boardhersteller bei den 1155 Boards als  x16 x16 anbieten ist Augenwischerei. Natürlich ist der Leistungsgewinn  eher gering bei nativem x16 x16, aber das ändert nichts an der  Tatsache.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um 2x8 Lanes, es geht  darum, dass die CPU beim 1155 nur mit 16 Lanes angebunden ist, da bringt  also ein NF200 Chip gar nichts, außer die Latenzen zu erhöhen.
> Es ist eine Murks Technik, die Intel den Leuten verkauft und *das* kritisiert man.


 
1. intel schreibt bei den Sockel 1155 Chipsätzen nie von 16x/16x sondern immer von 8x/8x bei SLI und CF - hier wird also von seiten intels nichts angepriesen was nicht vorhanden ist. Lediglich die Boardhersteller die einen Brückenchip verbauen schreiben von 16x/16x. Wobei das auch korrekt ist, denn einige scheinen hier nämlich die Funktionsweise des nF200 nicht zu verstehen.
2. gibt es Messungen (gabs sogar in der PCGH) das eine 16x/16x anbindung über einen nF200 beim Sockel 1156/55 schneller ist als die 8x/8x Anbindung - wenn auch nur geringfügig

Zudem beläuft sich der Leistungsverlust laut Messungen selbst bei aktuellen High End GPUs bei maximal 5% - für die Praxis nicht relevant.

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Mai 2011)

hfb schrieb:


> Und wo aus dem Artikel stammt die Information? Ich lese da nur raus, dass der Treiber den Chipsatz nach seinem Namen fragt.
> 
> Ich kann mich auch dunkel erinnern, dass NVidia die SLI-Fähigkeit des X58 bekanntgegeben hat, nachdem dieser fertig war.
> Nach deiner Theorie hätte Intel danach noch die Hardwareunterstützung einbauen müssen.
> ...



Ah ja. Und da Nvidia ja nun SLI offiziell für AMD Boards freigegeben hat, müsste es ja dann auch für die 8er Chipsätze kommen. Ist aber komischerweise nicht der Fall....

Hier ein kleiner Auszug aus Nobody's How To "SLI auf jedem Chipsatz:

*"Wenn man also zwei Karten im Mainboard steckt, fragt der Treiber den Chipsatz ob er Sli zertifiziert ist. Wenn ja dann wird die Option Sli im Treiber Menü sichtbar. Wenn der Chipsatz aber Nein sagt, dann kann man mit der zweiten Karte maximal Physix berechnen lassen. Der Sli Patch hängt sich nun aber zwischen der Abfrage und antwortet für den Chipsatz mit Ja. Somit schaltet der Treiber die Sli Option dann auch frei."*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/146994-how-sli-auf-jedem-chipsatz.html

Der Hack funktioniert komischerweise ohne BIOS Modifikation, was wenn man deine Argumenation zu Grunde legt, sprich das alles im BIOS geregelt wird, gar nicht möglich wäre.

Da du ja so genau bescheid zu wissen angibst, dann zeige mir eine Quelle wo etwas anderes steht bzw. dass es keine Verifikation im Chipsatz gibt.....

Und warum ist mein Argument "kein SLI auf 8xx Boards ohne Hack" sinnfrei???? Das ist eine Tatsache, oder gibt es einziges Board mit 8er Chipsatz bei dem SLI ohne Hack funktioniert? Wenn ja dann zeig es mir....
Glaubst du ernsthaft, wenn Asus als einer der größten Hersteller für Mainboards und Grafikkarten an Nvidia heran tritt um AM3 Boards mit SLI anzubieten und auch dafür zu bezahlen, dass Nividia dann nein sagt? Mit einem solch großen Partner sollte man sich seitens Nvidia besser nicht verscherzen.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die Chipsätze bringt aber AMD raus. Was die Boardpartner damit machen ist denen ihre Sache. Aber SLI wird ja in die Chipsätze integriert. Und da geht es AMD was an. Du hast also Unrecht afaik.


 Naja GoldenMic, das kann du nicht sagen, und ich auch nicht. Denn keiner von uns kennt die genauen Spezifikationen. 

Es ist aber schon SEHR unwahrscheinlich, das die Funktion direkt im Chip sitzt. Für so nen Schwachsinn verplempert man keine Transistoren, die dann auch noch kaputt sein könnten, also musst dus mehrfach auslegen, damit wegen so nem Mist der Chip nicht in die Tonne wandert...

Ob der Hack jetzt dafür spricht oder nicht, darüber lässt sich auch streiten. Es gibt einfach mehrere Varianten. 

1. Das Bios/Firmware vom MB regelt das, und gibt ein Ja zurück
2. Der Treiber von nVidia regelt das aufgrund von ner Chipsatzabfrage und einer Datenbank, was am realistischten ist in meinen Augen 
3. Es gibt wirklich integrierte Hardware, was aber wie oben gesagt Blödsinn ist, und daneben eben auch wie der Hack zeigt auch umgegangen werden kann. Es stünde als nichts im Weg SLI für 8xx Chipsätze anzubieten. 

Bzgl. 3. Es sollte doch klar sein, das nVidia kein BOCK drauf hat, für die 8xxer Chips SLI zu ermöglichen. Dann würden Sie nämlich auf die Lizenzgebühren verzichten!!! Und das glaubt ihr doch selbst nicht... Zudem werden die MB Hersteller auch kein großes Interesse haben, da Sie damit eben neue Boards verkaufen können, die nichts ändern, außer halt einen offiziellen Support, der aber wahrscheinlich ne reine Software-Sache ist. Besser und einfacher Geld verdienen geht gar nicht!



XE85 schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich stark das die Entscheidung auschließlich bei den Boardherstellern liegt, denn dann würde es wohl längst SLI auf Platinen mit AMD Chipsatz geben. Da hat AMD schon ein kräftiges Wort mitzureden.


 Ja AMD, oder aber nVidia. Die wollen ja Betrag x dafür haben, und wenn X eben zu groß ist, wird man sich nicht einig. Btw. war es auch gar nicht soo schlecht, denn damit war AMD raus für SLI, was Intel sicherlich gefallen hat, und wer da böses denken will, kann sich ja sicherlich lebhaft vorstellen, das Intel sich so was gern etwas kosten lässt, denn damit steigen die eigenen Verkäufe.

So wie ich mich erinnere, wars damals so, das nVidia AMD ans Bein gepisst hat, weil se eben ATI hatten, und nVidia mal wieder einen Alleingang machen wollte, um der Konkurrenz nicht in die Hände zu spielen.

Von Seiten AMDs kam die Sache so wie ich mich erinnere nämlich nicht. Spielt aber auch kaum eine Rolle, von wem es genau kam. Sie haben sich geeinigt und gut ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Bzgl. 3. Es sollte doch klar sein, das nVidia kein BOCK drauf hat, für die 8xxer Chips SLI zu ermöglichen. Dann würden Sie nämlich auf die Lizenzgebühren verzichten!!! Und das glaubt ihr doch selbst nicht... Zudem werden die MB Hersteller auch kein großes Interesse haben, da Sie damit eben neue Boards verkaufen können, die nichts ändern, außer halt einen offiziellen Support, der aber wahrscheinlich ne reine Software-Sache ist. Besser und einfacher Geld verdienen geht gar nicht!



Mit "kein Bock" funktioniert in der Geschäftswelt gar nichts. Es geht sich nur darum Geld zu verdienen. Und da Nvidia Lizenzgebühren bekommen würde, wenn man SLI auch für AM3 lizensiert, hat das mit Sicherheit nichts mit kein Bock zu tun, dass sie es nicht tun.
Und den Mainboard Herstellern ist es vollkommen schnuppe ob sie AM3 oder AM3+ Boards verkaufen, Hauptsache die Verkaufszahlen stimmen.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*

Ja und so verkaufen Sie an die ganzen "Deppen" die ein AM3+ Board mit 800er Chipsatz haben am Ende noch ein AM3+ Board mit 900er Chipsatz wegen SLI und so 

Bzw. noch besser, die Leute die auf PhenomII bleiben ein 900er Board, weil ihr 800er ja kein SLI kann, und Sie deshalb bisher nur eine nVidia hatten.

Zudem mit kein Bock meinte ich so was wie: nVidia will 10€ pro Board. AMD sagt FU, ihr bekommt vielleicht 5€ mehr nicht. nVidia sagt, neeeeeeeeee, das deckt unsere Kosten nicht.

Oder AMD fragt, bekommen wir SLI? nVidia sagt, klar für 20€ das Board (Intel zahlt fiktive 10) und AMD meint ihr könnt uns mal

Oder AMD fragt, bekommen wir SLI? nVidia sagt, nö, ihr bekommt NUR! SLI, wenn das CrossfireX runter kommt 

Und gerade den letzten Punkt sehe ich als nicht gerade unwahrscheinlich an.

Schau mal auf die Enermax-Seite nach den NTs. Da wirst du überrascht feststellen, das es jeweils eine CrossFireX und eine SLI-Version der Netzteile gibt 

Jetzt RATE mal, warum das so ist.....

Rischtisch! nVidia schreibt denen das so vor! Die dürfen kein CrossFireX mit drauf bappen wo SLI drauf steht..... 

Ich würde daher wirklich nicht meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, das nVidia kein Bock drauf hatte, weil se wieder irgendwelche Alleinaktionen machen müssen, und ihr Ego aufpolieren wollen 

nVidia kann/muss man öfters wirklich nicht verstehen...


----------



## winpoet88 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*

Wie auch immer SLI abgefragt bzw. freigeschaltet wird.....ich freue mich jedenfalls, dass auf den AMD 9xx Chipsätzen SLI endlich wieder möglich ist und ich dafür nicht extra ein MB mit dem NV980 Chipsatz kaufen muss ! (welcher sowieso nur ein umgeschriebener NV780 Chipsatz ist !).



Greets Winpo8T


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Mai 2011)

winpoet88 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie auch immer SLI abgefragt bzw. freigeschaltet wird.....ich freue mich jedenfalls, dass auf den AMD 9xx Chipsätzen SLI endlich wieder möglich ist und ich dafür nicht extra ein MB mit dem NV980 Chipsatz kaufen muss ! (welcher sowieso nur ein umgeschriebener NV780 Chipsatz ist !).
> 
> Greets Winpo8T



Ich finde es auch prima. So ist man als Nvidia Multi- GPU Nutzer nicht mehr nur an Intel gekettet


----------



## Gast20141127 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*

Für mich durchaus auch sehr interessant. Brauche für den Bulldozer oder SB sowieso ein neues Board.
Falls es ein AMD wird, könnte ich mir zu meiner bestehenden 460 noch günstig eine 2. dazustecken,
und spare mir einiges auf eine schnellere neue Einzelkarte.
Dachte eigentlich an eine HD6970, und hätte die 460 zum PhysX-Knecht degradiert.

Jetzt müssen sie bei nVidia nur im Treiber den Mischbetrieb von Radeons & Geforce wieder freischalten.
Das mit den gepatchten Treibern funktioniert ja auch nicht überall problemlos.
Allerdings hab ich da weniger Hoffnung. Die wollen ja ihre eigenen Karten verkaufen.


----------



## hfb (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ah ja. Und da Nvidia ja nun SLI offiziell für AMD Boards freigegeben hat, müsste es ja dann auch für die 8er Chipsätze kommen. Ist aber komischerweise nicht der Fall....
> 
> Und warum ist mein Argument "kein SLI auf 8xx Boards ohne Hack" sinnfrei???? Das ist eine Tatsache, oder gibt es einziges Board mit 8er Chipsatz bei dem SLI ohne Hack funktioniert? Wenn ja dann zeig es mir....


 
Zu 1: Ich versteh dich einfach nicht, was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? NV erlaubt SLI für die neuen Chipsätze,
was hat das mit den alten zu tun? Den Rest hat Skysnake schon richtig gesagt.

Zu2: Ich versteh dich wieder nicht. Hab ich doch geschrieben. Nochmal: Dein Argument ist sinnfrei, weil damit es ohne Hack ginge, müsste NV das erlauben. NV erlaubt es nicht, also braucht man einen Hack. Da beisst sich die Katze in den Schwanz..

Nochmal anders:
Natürlich gibt es kein 8er Board, bei dem Sli ohne Hack läuft, aber das hat doch nichts mit dem Chipsatz zu tun,
sondern mit NVs fehlender Erlaubnis für die 8er. Der Hack zeigt ja eben auf, dass es einfach möglich ist, darauf SLI laufen zu lassen.

Oh ja, Nobodys Anleitung ist natürlich die Referenz.
"Der eine Chip berechnet im Sli/CF die gerade Bildzeilen, während der Chip der zweiten Karte die ungeraden Zeilen berechnet. " (meistens) falsch, das war das alte 3DFX-SLI

"Im 2D-Betrieb jedoch schleift die 3D-Grafikkarte das Signal einfach nur durch." Häh??? Das waren die alten
3DFX-Zusatzkarten...

" fragt der Treiber den Chipsatz ob er Sli zertifiziert  ist" Stimmt so einfach nicht.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Der Hack funktioniert komischerweise ohne BIOS Modifikation, was wenn man deine Argumenation zu Grunde legt, sprich das alles im BIOS geregelt wird, gar nicht möglich wäre.


 

Ich versteh dich einfach nicht, schon wieder. Was hat schon wieder das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?

Natürlich funktioniert der Hack ohne Bios-Modifikation. Die Abfrage, die der Treiber startet, wird vom Hack
abgefangen und mit ja beantwortet. Noch bevor sie das Bios erreicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Mai 2011)

hfb schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 1: Ich versteh dich einfach nicht, was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? NV erlaubt SLI für die neuen Chipsätze,
> was hat das mit den alten zu tun? Den Rest hat Skysnake schon richtig gesagt.
> 
> Zu2: Ich versteh dich wieder nicht. Hab ich doch geschrieben. Nochmal: Dein Argument ist sinnfrei, weil damit es ohne Hack ginge, müsste NV das erlauben. NV erlaubt es nicht, also braucht man einen Hack. Da beisst sich die Katze in den Schwanz..
> ...



Gähn! Keine Lust mehr! Bleibe du bei deiner Meinung, ich bleibe bei meiner und Gut ist. Ich weiß noch aus einem früheren Thread, dass du dich bei diesem Thema für Allwissend hältst....


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



XE85 schrieb:


> 1. intel schreibt bei den Sockel 1155 Chipsätzen nie von 16x/16x sondern immer von 8x/8x bei SLI und CF - hier wird also von seiten intels nichts angepriesen was nicht vorhanden ist. Lediglich die Boardhersteller die einen Brückenchip verbauen schreiben von 16x/16x. Wobei das auch korrekt ist, denn einige scheinen hier nämlich die Funktionsweise des nF200 nicht zu verstehen.



Aber es ändert nichts daran, dass der NF200 Chip nur mit 16 Lanes an die CPU angebunden ist, denn das ist technisch so festgelegt. Intel will ja seine High End Systeme verkaufen, sonst könnten sie den Kram ja einmotten, wenn der Mittelklassesockel schon alles kann.
Trotzdem ist das für den Multi GPU User murks.
Oder er nimmt eine Multi GPU Karte, davon gibts ja welche.



XE85 schrieb:


> 2. gibt es Messungen (gabs sogar in der PCGH) das eine 16x/16x anbindung über einen nF200 beim Sockel 1156/55 schneller ist als die 8x/8x Anbindung - wenn auch nur geringfügig



Ja, 2-3%, also praktisch nicht zu merken, dann kann man sich den Brückenchip und dessen (Mehr)Kosten gleich schenken.
DAs sieht aber bei nativen Lanes nicht anders aus, da sind es 5%. Stellt sich die Frage, wozu es PCIe 2.0 gibt oder wozu 3.0?
Der gemeine Gamer wird davon nichts merken.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder er nimmt eine Multi GPU Karte, davon gibts ja welche.


 Die haben dann effektiv aber auch wieder nur jeweils 8 Lanes, es sei denn Sie bekommen die selben Daten...

Ist also nur eine suboptimale Lösung. Sparst dir im Endeffekt nur die Latenz vom NF200 Chip, das wars, alle anderen Probleme bleiben bestehen...


----------



## XE85 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber es ändert nichts daran, dass der  NF200 Chip nur mit 16 Lanes an die CPU angebunden ist, denn das ist  technisch so festgelegt.



macht aber nichts, da der nF200 Daten mit 16x empfängt und das selbe Datenpacket dann 2x mit 16x an beide GPUs weiterschickt. Die schlechtere Leistung gegenüber "echten" 2x 16x besteht nur durch die Latenz.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*

Latenz ist immer schlechter, und wenn eben nicht genau die gleichen Daten an die GPU gehen, dann biste wieder bei 8 Lanes Bandbreite im Schnitt.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



XE85 schrieb:


> macht aber nichts, da der nF200 Daten mit 16x empfängt und das selbe Datenpacket dann 2x mit 16x an beide GPUs weiterschickt. Die schlechtere Leistung gegenüber "echten" 2x 16x besteht nur durch die Latenz.
> 
> mfg



Also ich persönlich würde für Multi GPU immer ein Board mit nativem x16 x16, und vor allen Dingen ohne NF200 nehmen.


----------



## hfb (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich würde für Multi GPU immer ein Board mit nativem x16 x16, und vor allen Dingen ohne NF200 nehmen.


 
Seh ich auch so.


----------



## XE85 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*



Skysnake schrieb:


> ... und wenn eben nicht genau die gleichen Daten an die GPU gehen...



was bei SLI/CF allerdings eher selten ist da Daten immer in beiden VRAMs vorhanden sein müssen

mfg


----------



## JimJuggy (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nvidia: SLi für AMD*

Auf jeden Fall gut, wenn man die Hersteller mehr untereinander mischen kann. Das belebt das Geschäft.


----------

